# What OS does your phone have?



## nxwing (Apr 14, 2016)

I'm pretty sure almost everyone around here uses a phone. I want to know how much of the temp uses Android, iOS, etc. so I made this topic with a poll. I'd also like to know why you use tht specific OS and how it caters to your needs.

As for me, I use Android on my primary device while iOS on my secondary device. I use Android because of flexibility and customizability. I can adjust my CPU clock speed quite easily to suit my needs and not to mention, Android has Viper4Android which has proven to be a necessity for me. I mainly use my iPhone 4 as a second device whenever my main device is inaccessible.


Please keep it civilized below and please don't lecture other users on why this/that is better than this/that unless they specifically state to.


----------



## raulpica (Apr 14, 2016)

Android fo lief, installing N Preview 2 right now.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 14, 2016)

I don't have a phone. the plastic slab of crap i have has cyanogenmod 11 on it though


----------



## Sono (Apr 14, 2016)

S60v5 anyone? 

My current phone has stock 'Droid 4.4.2, and my crappy ancient tablet (has a SIM module) has CM9? 4.0.1


----------



## angelus kun (Apr 14, 2016)

Muy zte blade v6 have 5.0.2 lollipop  but i like cyanogenmod


----------



## SmellyPirateMonkey (Apr 14, 2016)

I'm running the Kyubi Note 5 port on my Note 4 right now


----------



## Minox (Apr 14, 2016)

I'm on Android 6.0 on my phone atm. Still waiting for that darn 6.0.1 update that actually contains all the darn emojis that iOS users use so that I can actually see them.


----------



## mgrev (Apr 14, 2016)

Android 4 lyfe. running s7E rom on s6.


----------



## Justinde75 (Apr 14, 2016)

Nexus 4 5.1.1 stock rom
I'll upgrade to the Nexus 6 in June, cant wait to have longer battery life.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Apr 14, 2016)

I have a Galaxy Mega 5.8 with Android version something something.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 14, 2016)

Cyanogenmod, Android 4.4.4.


----------



## mgrev (Apr 14, 2016)

oh and yeah. i might switch to the 6p soon™
Copy+Paste from my comment on xda:
My father has a Xperia Z2. it's starting to have poor battery life, and is slow (at least he says that). So he has decided that he is going to get a new phone. He said he could take my Galaxy S6, which was bought in august 2015. it is in very good condition, and it has an insurrance till august. The S6 is the 32 GB model, and i fill it up very fast. 8 GB of music. 8 GB Nandroid backup 4GB of apps. then i use DriveDroid. So how things will be is that he buys a new 64/128GB nexus 6P, and he gets my S6. i am probably going to pay him around 150-200$ in addition. i have a split opinion on this. The s6 Camera is Fantasic, but 6P has AOSP. I do use the IR on the s6 quite often. i also prefer having a physical home button, but i think i can deal with the touch menu.


----------



## tozevleal (Apr 14, 2016)

Android 4.4.2 (with my 2 smartphones) and i have another one with 2.3.6


----------



## Supster131 (Apr 14, 2016)

Samsung Galaxy S5 (with CM13) as my main phone, and a Lumia 640 XL (with the Windows 10 Insider Preview) as like a secondary phone.
(Once the Windows 10 Anniversary Update is released and it has a decent amount of continuity, I may use the 640 as my main.)


----------



## Sono (Apr 14, 2016)

tozevleal said:


> Android 4.4.2 (with my 2 smartphones) and i have another one with 2.3.6


Oje, I forgot! I developed 'TempNotifier for my shitty Galaxy Y with 2.3.6 
Basically I have the same versions


----------



## tozevleal (Apr 14, 2016)

MarcusD said:


> Oje, I forgot! I developed 'TempNotifier for my shitty Galaxy Y with 2.3.6
> Basically I have the same versions


Yes i have a galaxy y... its cool phone for reading simple emails and youtube... it was my first android smartphone


----------



## mgrev (Apr 14, 2016)

MarcusD said:


> Oje, I forgot! I developed 'TempNotifier for my shitty Galaxy Y with 2.3.6
> Basically I have the same versions


i have a galaxy y. iirc it's taped to the wall. was good at the time, but not anymore


----------



## Sono (Apr 14, 2016)

tozevleal said:


> Yes i have a galaxy y... its cool phone for reading simple emails and youtube... it was my first android smartphone



And it's good for testing compatibility  And I can just format it, and use it as a developer phone, because it's not my main one. I could also brick it, and I'll still be able to reflash it with ODIN 



mgrev said:


> i have a galaxy y. iirc it's taped to the wall. was good at the time, but not anymore



Ye, same. When everyone had an iDevice, but you were the only one with a button Javaphone, and you get an Android phone, it's a priceless feeling 
Also, using tape is a good idea, especially when using it with TubeMate.


----------



## tozevleal (Apr 14, 2016)

mgrev said:


> i have a galaxy y. iirc it's taped to the wall. was good at the time, but not anymore


True! Its a 5 year old smartphone ... obviously its getting "useless"... im using it has a GPS tracker


----------



## Veho (Apr 14, 2016)

Windows Phone.


----------



## tozevleal (Apr 14, 2016)

MarcusD said:


> And it's good for testing compatibility  And I can just format it, and use it as a developer phone, because it's not my main one. I could also brick it, and I'll still be able to reflash it with ODIN
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bricked my galaxy y over 70 times!  ... BTW ... Thanks god ODIN for saving my little galaxy Y


----------



## insidexdeath (Apr 14, 2016)

iOS 9.3.1. Yes I tried Android, didn't like it much, then went straight back to iPhone.


----------



## Sono (Apr 14, 2016)

tozevleal said:


> True! Its a 5 year old smartphone ... obviously its getting "useless"... im using it has a GPS tracker



Saying of useless... My Nokia's storage chip degraded, so I can't use it anymore, but OVI Maps was the best map app I have ever used, even this days! Sadly the services aren't active since a long time


----------



## mgrev (Apr 14, 2016)

MarcusD said:


> And it's good for testing compatibility  And I can just format it, and use it as a developer phone, because it's not my main one. I could also brick it, and I'll still be able to reflash it with ODIN
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it was my first smartphone. i remember i rooted my younger brother's phone, and i said don't update it, or you will break it. he did it anyway. (from 2.3.3 to 2.3.6). my mom bought an s5 and gave him her old s2. i fixed his phone, but i was still jealous


----------



## Grim Ripper (Apr 14, 2016)

Nexus 4 with Chroma 6.0.1 custom rom.


----------



## Supster131 (Apr 14, 2016)

Veho said:


> Windows Phone.


Still better than IOS.
Shots fired.


----------



## mgrev (Apr 14, 2016)

MarcusD said:


> Saying of useless... My Nokia's storage chip degraded, so I can't use it anymore, but OVI Maps was the best map app I have ever used, even this days! Sadly the services aren't active since a long time


wasn't there this thing, with some nokia phones. you could replace the nand chip (or whatever it was called) with a 512 MB micro sd?


----------



## tozevleal (Apr 14, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> Still better than IOS.
> Shots fired.


Still waiting for Snapchat or Youtube app

Shots fired!


----------



## Dartz150 (Apr 14, 2016)

Cyanogen 13 on Moto G third gen.


----------



## Sono (Apr 14, 2016)

Veho said:


> Windows Phone.



Does your device have the bubble pop game? I hope it has! It's the best played on a windoze phone  Sadly my PDA is too old to be updated, so I can't enjoy the bubble pop game 



tozevleal said:


> I bricked my galaxy y over 70 times!  ... BTW ... Thanks god ODIN for saving my little galaxy Y



Btw, have you tried out Hyperion ROM? I find it the best ROM for GalaxyY! You should give it a try, because

I don't think it's your main phone anymore, so you have nothing to loose
you can unbrick your phone with ODIN if something goes wrong
it has a system-default Holo dark theme (Android 4.x theme)
it's much faster than the stock
it's the least buggiest, counting exactly zero bugs! (at least I didn't find one myself)


----------



## mgrev (Apr 14, 2016)

tozevleal said:


> Still waiting for Snapchat or Youtube app
> 
> Shots fired!


opensnapper. nuff said. also if i am not wrong you can use youtube in the browser


----------



## Supster131 (Apr 14, 2016)

tozevleal said:


> Still waiting for Snapchat or Youtube app
> 
> Shots fired!


I don't care about apps!
Shots fired!

Phone's are mainly supposed to be used for calls, and it does. Also, does anyone really use Snapchat? None of my friends do. As for YouTube, there are decent YouTube apps on the Store. (You can't really blame Microsoft for this, Google doesn't want to make an app for Windows Phone.)


----------



## Sono (Apr 14, 2016)

mgrev said:


> wasn't there this thing, with some nokia phones. you could replace the nand chip (or whatever it was called) with a 512 MB micro sd?



I have a Nokia 5800 XPressMusic  When fully formatted, the internal free is ~89Mb. The 1G SDCard in it degraded too


----------



## tozevleal (Apr 14, 2016)

MarcusD said:


> Does your device have the bubble pop game? I hope it has! It's the best played on a windoze phone  Sadly my PDA is too old to be updated, so I can't enjoy the bubble pop game
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tryed that ROM... but i still using a CM7 moded rom with a lollipop style... Its called PotatoCM


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 14, 2016)

BlackBerry OS 7.1 Bundle 2102 (v7.1.0.746, Platform 9.49.0.77)


----------



## mgrev (Apr 14, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> I don't care about apps!
> Shots fired!
> 
> Phone's are mainly supposed to be used for calls, and it does. Also, does anyone really use Snapchat? None of my friends do. As for YouTube, there are decent YouTube apps on the Store. (You can't really blame Microsoft for this, Google doesn't want to make an app for Windows Phone.)


i don't use snapchat. it has emoji overload, and that is another reason to stay away from society.


MarcusD said:


> Does your device have the bubble pop game? I hope it has! It's the best played on a windoze phone  Sadly my PDA is too old to be updated, so I can't enjoy the bubble pop game
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love hyperion! (both the borderlands company and the rom)


----------



## osaka35 (Apr 14, 2016)

Android and ios. I'm not a fan of ios, but I feel it's important to know how to use it proficiently. For repair, use in education, and my own personal knowledge. I hope to pick up a windows phone soon.


----------



## Blaze163 (Apr 14, 2016)

Ancient HTC Hero/G2 Sense running Android 2.2.1. Massively behind the times, to the point where it won't even run the new version of the app store, but it makes calls/texts, basic net access to check my email, and it has a Solitaire app if I get bored, so right now it does everything I need my phone to do. I'll upgrade when it finally dies but for now it has the advantage of being so crap it's not worth stealing, making me immune to muggers, and since it's old tech it's basically invincible. Most modern phones have a cracked screen the moment you touch the damn things. I've thrown mine down the stairs and into walls and it still works perfectly.


----------



## Sono (Apr 14, 2016)

tozevleal said:


> I tryed that ROM... but i still using a CM7 moded rom with a lollipop style... Its called PotatoCM



I might try it out when I arrive home 



Tomato Hentai said:


> BlackBerry OS 7.1 Bundle 2102 (v7.1.0.746, Platform 9.49.0.77)



You are so lucky! My phone doesn't support 7 
I have a Bold 9780


----------



## ric. (Apr 14, 2016)

Android 5.0.2 on a low-end ZTE Blade V6 phone. 
Eh, it gets the job done.



Veho said:


> Windows Phone.


I'm so sorry.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 14, 2016)

Stock Android 4.4.2 with HTC crapware


----------



## kaotik2k (Apr 14, 2016)

Cyanogenmod 13.0 LG G4 H815
Android Version 6.0.1


----------



## Kerouz (Apr 14, 2016)

Samsung Galaxy Core Prime on Android 5.0.2.

(i want Android 6 so much )


----------



## Veho (Apr 14, 2016)

ric. said:


> I'm so sorry.


But I like my phone


----------



## Manuel9181 (Apr 14, 2016)

Android, CyanogenMod 12.1


----------



## Sono (Apr 14, 2016)

Veho said:


> But I like my phone



Does your phone have the built-in bubble pop game? I enjoyed that game the most  It's sad if you don't have it


----------



## Super.Nova (Apr 14, 2016)

- Note 4 with official Marshmallow 6.0.1 (rooted)
- Nexus 7 2013 with official Marshmallow 6.0.1 (not rooted)
- Google's Project Tango KitKat 4.4.4 (I believe, rooted)
- Nexus Player with official Marshmallow 6.0.1 (rooted) and considering installing N Preview 2
- iPhone 3Gs with latest supported iOS (jailbroken)
- iPad 2 (can't recall software but jailbroken)

I have strong tendency towards Android because it serves my every need without relying on my Windows powered PC, Laptop or Tablets.
Using Root privilege on both Android and iOS is more of a fancy (for possible additional options) than a need, though.


----------



## iAqua (Apr 14, 2016)

iPhone 5s w/ iOS 9.2.1


----------



## SomeGamer (Apr 14, 2016)

MarcusD said:


> S60v5 anyone?


Of course!
I had a 6300 on S40, a 5800 on S60v5 and a N8 on S60v3!


----------



## Sono (Apr 14, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> Of course!
> I had a 6300 on S40, a 5800 on S60v5 and a N8 on S60v3!



Do you (still) hope, that a Nokia Android gets released? Because I do... still...


----------



## SomeGamer (Apr 14, 2016)

MarcusD said:


> Do you (still) hope, that a Nokia Android gets released? Because I do... still...


They did get released. You know, the X series.


----------



## Sono (Apr 14, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> They did get released. You know, the X series.



WHAT?! WHEN? WHERE? I NEED IT! 

Edit: WOW! It can compete with my current phone's performance! The Nokia XL 4G is just a slightly weaker than my current phone. Nice


----------



## DeslotlCL (Apr 14, 2016)

Non rooted android lollipop 5.1.1


----------



## Flame (Apr 15, 2016)

i use:

*Android 6.0.1
Chroma
CM 13
N6XShamuM*



magic.


----------

